# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  θανατοφοβια

## ampisareti

γεια σας... ειμαι 27 χρονων και πριν 2,5 χρονια ειχα κρισεις πανικου... ξεκινησα θεραπεια με ladose η οποια πηγε καλα κ ειχανε σταματησει όλα αυτα. πριν απο ενα μηνα περιπου ξανα εμφανίστηκαν αλλα σε χειροτερο βαθμο... την προηγουμενη φορα ειχα φοβους μην λιποθυμησω η καθε φορα που αρρωστενα μην μου το γυρισει σε κατι... τωρα ομως φοβαμαι πως θα πεθανω συγκεκριμενα φοβαμαι κατι συγκεκριμενο που ισως δεν ειναι καλο να το γραψω να μην δημιουργησω και σε αλλους αυτον τον φοβο... δεν ξερω πως να το αντιμετωπισω αυτην την φορα... δεν εχω την δυναμη... την περασμενη φορα ηθελα παλεψα και τα καταφερα αυτην την φορα ειναι σαν να με παραλυει ο φοβος.... εχω ενα παιδακι 2,5 χρονων και δυστηχως τον τελευταιο μηνα το περναει μαζι μου....

----------


## dimitrios

γεια σου,
μην ανησυχεις οι κρισεις ξεπερνιουνται , εχω περασει και εγω κρισεις πανικου με αγοραφοβια, δηλαδη να ειμαι με κοσμο και να νιωθω ολα οσα λες. αλλα τι ακριβως σου συμβαινει τι φοβασαι τοσο πολυ?

----------


## ampisareti

πιστευω πως ο φοβος αυτος δημιουργηθηκε γιατι πριν ενα μηνα ειχα αρρωστησει βαρια κ δεν μπορουσα να προσεξω το παιδι μου, καθολου... μετα απο εκει αρχισα να σκεφτομαι πως αν παθω κατι ποιος θα ειναι διπλα του κ αμα το παθω οσο ειμαστε μονοι? τι θα κανει? κ υστερα εμαθα για τον θειο μιας φιλης πως επαθε κατι και μετα απο λιγες μερες μαθαινω πως μια κοπελα 22 χρονων πεθανε απο αυτο που εγω αρχισα να φοβαμαι οποτε παρελυσα.... δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να γραψω την αρρωστια αυτη... μην δημιουργησω και σε αλλους πανικο... αλλα πιστευα πως θα το αντιμετωπιζα αλλα πρωτη φορα κλαιω στην ζωη μου απο φοβο για κατι που δεν εχει συμβει..... να μου πεις κανε εξετασεις αλλα ντρεπομαι και μονο να το πω...

----------


## dimitrios

μην πανικοβαλεσαι πολλες φορες συμβαινουν συμπτωσεις και γνωστοι μας βιωνουν κατι ασχημο και νομιζουμε και εμεις οτι θα το παθουμε, αλλα τι συμβαινει συγκεκριμενα? σκεψου οτι δοξα τω Θεο εισαι ακομα ζωντανη και υγιης και μπορεις να προσεξεις τα παιδια σου

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by ampisareti_
> πιστευω πως ο φοβος αυτος δημιουργηθηκε γιατι πριν ενα μηνα ειχα αρρωστησει βαρια κ δεν μπορουσα να προσεξω το παιδι μου, καθολου... μετα απο εκει αρχισα να σκεφτομαι πως αν παθω κατι ποιος θα ειναι διπλα του κ αμα το παθω οσο ειμαστε μονοι? τι θα κανει? κ υστερα εμαθα για τον θειο μιας φιλης πως επαθε κατι και μετα απο λιγες μερες μαθαινω πως μια κοπελα 22 χρονων πεθανε απο αυτο που εγω αρχισα να φοβαμαι οποτε παρελυσα.... δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να γραψω την αρρωστια αυτη... μην δημιουργησω και σε αλλους πανικο... αλλα πιστευα πως θα το αντιμετωπιζα αλλα πρωτη φορα κλαιω στην ζωη μου απο φοβο για κατι που δεν εχει συμβει..... να μου πεις κανε εξετασεις αλλα ντρεπομαι και μονο να το πω...



Μάλλον θα πρέπει να πας να κάνεις εξετάσεις για να δεις αν συμβαίνει κάτι. Μόνο έτσι θα πάψεις να μοιρολογείς για κάτι που πιθανότατα δεν συμβαίνει.

----------


## ampisareti

πρεπει να παω.. αλλα να παω και να πω τι? φοβαμαι αυτο και αυτο.... κανε μου μια μαγνητικη? θα δεχτει μονο και μονο απο εναν φοβο? μισω αυτο που αισθανομαι και οταν δεν το αισθανομαι εχω νευρα που το αισθανθηκα δηλ. η μερα μου οπως και να ειμαι ειναι γυρω απο αυτο... και βλεπω πως πολλοι σε αυτο το forum ειναι στην ιδια μοιρα...

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by ampisareti_
> πρεπει να παω.. αλλα να παω και να πω τι? φοβαμαι αυτο και αυτο.... κανε μου μια μαγνητικη? θα δεχτει μονο και μονο απο εναν φοβο? μισω αυτο που αισθανομαι και οταν δεν το αισθανομαι εχω νευρα που το αισθανθηκα δηλ. η μερα μου οπως και να ειμαι ειναι γυρω απο αυτο... και βλεπω πως πολλοι σε αυτο το forum ειναι στην ιδια μοιρα...




Οπότε τι νομίζεις εσύ ότι πρέπει να κάνεις ampisareti? Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν σου αρέσει να βρίσκεσαι σε αυτή την κατάσταση έτσι? Γιατί φοβάσαι τόσο πολύ μην πεθάνεις? Έχει σχέση με το παιδάκι? Αν ένα άλλο άτομο σου έλεγε τα ίδια τι θα τον συμβούλευες?

----------


## ampisareti

Θελω απλα να υπαρχω σην ζωη του παιδιου μου, να του δωσω αυτα που κανενας αλλος δεν μπορει,παντα ηταν η προτεραιοτητα μου ακομα κ πριν 2,5 χρονια που ημουν χαλια σταθηκα στα ποδια μου για να ειμαι διπλα του..... τωρα ομως δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα δεν μπορω να το πολεμησω, δεν ξερω αν θα μπορουσα να συμβουλεψω καποιον αυτην την σιγμη γιατι οτι και να μου ερχετε στο μυαλο να πω μετα μου ερχετε και η απαντηση εσυ καλα τα λες, ελα να τα κανεις πραξη ομως... ξερετε πως αισθανομαι σαν να εχω 2 προσωπα το ενα που λεει: σηκω παλεψε το, εισαι νεα... και το αλλο που φοβαται κ κρυβεται, δεν εχει καμια δυναμη... (που τις ποιο πολλες φορες υπερισχυει το δευτερο) οι ερωτησεις σου ομως με εβαλαν σε σκεψεις thanks

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by ampisareti_
> Θελω απλα να υπαρχω σην ζωη του παιδιου μου, να του δωσω αυτα που κανενας αλλος δεν μπορει,παντα ηταν η προτεραιοτητα μου ακομα κ πριν 2,5 χρονια που ημουν χαλια σταθηκα στα ποδια μου για να ειμαι διπλα του..... τωρα ομως δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα δεν μπορω να το πολεμησω, δεν ξερω αν θα μπορουσα να συμβουλεψω καποιον αυτην την σιγμη γιατι οτι και να μου ερχετε στο μυαλο να πω μετα μου ερχετε και η απαντηση εσυ καλα τα λες, ελα να τα κανεις πραξη ομως... ξερετε πως αισθανομαι σαν να εχω 2 προσωπα το ενα που λεει: σηκω παλεψε το, εισαι νεα... και το αλλο που φοβαται κ κρυβεται, δεν εχει καμια δυναμη... (που τις ποιο πολλες φορες υπερισχυει το δευτερο) οι ερωτησεις σου ομως με εβαλαν σε σκεψεις thanks



ampisareti καταλαβαίνω τι λες ότι η λογική σου λέει πάλεψε αλλά ο φόβος από την άλλη σε παραλύει. Πιστεύω ότι όλοι (εδώ μέσα τουλάχιστον!) έχουμε περάσει από αυτά. Ο φοβίκός εαυτός είναι πανεύκολο να υπερισχύσει, είναι πιο εύκολο για τον εγκέφαλο να φοβάται παρά να μην φοβάται. Το θέμα είναι εσύ να θέσεις όρια στον φόβο σου, να κάνεις πάλι τον εαυτό σου να φοβάται σε λογικά πλαίσια. Είναι λογικό να φοβάσαι τον θάνατο, δεν είναι καθόλου καλό-όπως καταλαβαίνεις και εσύ η ίδια-να φοβάσαι τον θάνατο παθολογικά. Όσο πιο πολύ φοβάσαι, τόσο πιο πολλά σωματικά συμπτώματα θα έχεις και αυτά με την σειρά τους τόσο πιο πολύ φόβο, ανησυχία και αβεβαιότητα θα σου προκαλούν. Είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος και εσύ κάπως πρέπει να τον σπάσεις. 


Είναι ίσως καλύτερο να συμβουλευτείς ένα ψυχολόγο. Ε, τι λες?

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by ampisareti_
> Θελω απλα να υπαρχω σην ζωη του παιδιου μου, να του δωσω αυτα που κανενας αλλος δεν μπορει,παντα ηταν η προτεραιοτητα μου ακομα κ πριν 2,5 χρονια που ημουν χαλια σταθηκα στα ποδια μου για να ειμαι διπλα του..... τωρα ομως δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα δεν μπορω να το πολεμησω, δεν ξερω αν θα μπορουσα να συμβουλεψω καποιον αυτην την σιγμη γιατι οτι και να μου ερχετε στο μυαλο να πω μετα μου ερχετε και η απαντηση εσυ καλα τα λες, ελα να τα κανεις πραξη ομως... ξερετε πως αισθανομαι σαν να εχω 2 προσωπα το ενα που λεει: σηκω παλεψε το, εισαι νεα... και το αλλο που φοβαται κ κρυβεται, δεν εχει καμια δυναμη... (που τις ποιο πολλες φορες υπερισχυει το δευτερο) οι ερωτησεις σου ομως με εβαλαν σε σκεψεις thanks



ampisareti πρέπει να αγαπάς το παιδάκι σου. Αυτό που δεν πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να σκέφτεσαι με απολυτότητες όπως \"μόνο εγώ μπορώ να του δώσω πράγματα\" η \"είμαι η ζωή του\" και άλλες παρόμοιες σκέψεις. Ναι μια μαμα πρέπει να είναι εκεί για το παιδάκι της να του δώσει τα σημαντικά πράγματα όπως δεν είναι το ίδιο το παιδάκι της. Γιατί στο μυαλό σου, ένας υποθετικός (φανταστικός) θάνατος θα ισοδυναμούσε αυτόματα και με το (φανταστικό) τέλος από το παιδάκι όμως αυτό δεν νομίζω να ισχύει. Δεν ξέρω και ποια είναι η όικογενειακή κατάσταση, αλλά-απλά θέλωντας να σου δώσω και το χειρότερο σενάριο, αυτό που μάλλον τροφοδωτεί σίγουρα εν μέρη το πρόβλημα σου-υπάρχουν παιδάκια που έχουν μεγαλώσει φυσιολογικότατα και μετά τον θάνατο της μητέρας (ανάλογα φυσικά και ποιος θα το φροντίσει. Απλά σε τέτοια μικρή ηλικία ένα οποιοδήποτε ικανό άτομο μπορεί να το κάνει σωστά). Απλά στο λέω αυτό, διότι για να ξεφύγεις από αυτή την κατάσταση ίσως είναι σημαντικό να εξοικιωθείς με την ιδέα του θανάτου, όσο άγριο και αν ακούγεται. Σκέψου λογικά, ποιες είναι οι πιθανότητες να πεθάνεις και εσύ από αυτό που φοβάσαι αλλά σκέψου ότι ακόμα και αν γίνει το χειρότερο-που φαντάζομαι ότι η πιθανότητα θα είναι της τάξης 1 στο τρισ (αν και δεν έχεις πει την αρρώστια που φοβάσαι)-και πάλι κατα πάσα πιθανότητα δεν θα είναι αυτό και το τέλος για το παιδάκι. Μπορεί να σου φαίνονται ακραίες αυτές οι σκέψεις αλλά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να εξοικιωθείς μαζί τους και να σκεφτείς την ρύση \"αν είναι να πεθάνουμε θα πεθάνουμε!\"

----------


## Irina

dimitrie....pos to palepses?
ampisareti ta idia zw edw kai mines...piga giatro sta epigonta giati mou kovotan i anasa moy.... alla tpt.... o fovos mou emeine.... ti akrivos fovase...an 8es grapse mou se minima 
thnx

----------


## ampisareti

Ξερω πως καποια μερα θα πεθανω.... αλλα θα ηθελα να ζησω τα παντα μεχρι να το κανω..... να μεγαλωσουν τα παιδια μου, να τα δω να παντρευονται να δημιουργουν και ισως και εγγονια... απλα θελω να τα ζησω ολα!!!! Ξερω πως θα μεγαλωσει και χωρις εμενα αλλα οχι οπως με μενα, εγω δεν μπορεσα να εχω αγαπη και στηριξη αν και οι γονεις μου ειναι εν ζωη.... ακομα με ποναει δεν θελω να πονεσει.... δεν ξερω αν οι φοβιες μου ειναι απο ολα αυτα...και ναι ισως ειναι μια στο τρις αλλα λεω και αν ειμαι ο ενας στο τρις, ξερεις ο φοβος παντα σε κανει να νομιζεις οτι θα εισαι ενας στο τρις.... αυριο λεω να παω και σε εναν ψυχολογο, αυτο που με φοβιζει ειναι να μην ξεκινησω τις εξετασεις γιατι μετα γινεται ενας φαβλος κυκλος η μια εξεταση μετα την αλλην....

----------


## Irina

δεν ειμαι καμια εμπιρη ισα ισα.... αλλα 8ελω να σου πω μερικα πραματα....
εχεις τον αντρουλι σου...το μωρακι σου... ειναι οτι καλιτερο μπορει να εχεις σε αυτιν τιν ιλικια ..... απλα ολλες κοπελεσ το περνανε οταν εχουν μικρο παιδι κ ειναι νεεσ.... μια λιση ειναι να κανεις κενουρια πραματα...οσο μπορεις δλδ.... να βγενετε! να ασχολι8εις με τιν εμφανιση σου να κανεις αλαγες.... οτι διποτε..αρκει να ξεχνιεσαι! κ να μιν εχεις χρονο να σκεφτεσε αυτο που φοβασαι!.... οσο το σκεφτεσαι τοσο πιο χαλια γινεσαι..... 
μολις δεις σε πιανει αβτο το πραμα....παρε κατεβ8ιαν τιλεφονο καπου.... να κανονισεις κατι...εστο με το ζωρι....πχ να ερ8ει μια φιλη σου.... δεν 8α πα8εις τιποτα.... απολαβσε την ομορφη ζωουλα σου.... ολα στο μιαλο μας ειναι..... κ εμεις χαζουλες τα βλεπουμε δραματικα... απλα χριαζομαστε ατομα διπλα μας...να μας κανουν να ξεχνιομαστε.... κ να μας σιμβουλεβουν.
αβτα απο μενα :)

----------


## dimitrios

οι φοβοι ξεπερνουνται με το να τους αντιμετωπιζεις. για να τους αντιμετωπισεις βεβαια ευκολα χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια, την οποια μπορεις βεβαια να ζητησεις τη δυναμη απο το Θεο, και βοηθεια απο τον ψυχολογο σου τους φιλους και κοντινους σου. εγω προσωπικα αυτο εκανα-δεν ειμαι κανενας ρωμαλεος τυπος τωρα απλα δεν εχω αυτους τους φοβους που ειχα.

----------


## ampisareti

Ενα ατομο που μιλαω και με βοηθαει αρκετα ειναι η αδερφη μου που εχει χρονια φοβιες οποτε βοηθαμε η μια την αλλη και ο αντρας μου με στηριζει αλλα δεν μπορει να καταλαβει, τα λογια του μου δινουν κουραγιο αλλα το βλεμμα του ειναι σαν να βλεπει κατι περιεργο και βεβαια δεν ζηταω να με νιωσει δεν μπορει... αυτο που εμεινε ειναι να παω και σε ψυχολογο, και ισως πρεπει να παω να κανω εξετασεις να μου φυγουν οι ιδεες.. αλλα λεω μηπως ξεκινωντας εξετασεις αφηνω τον φοβο να με κερδισει?

----------


## dimitrios

μην τον αφησεις τον φοβο να φωλιασει μεσα σου και χειροτερεψει, κανε εξετασεις να ξεμπερδευεις μια για παντα!

----------


## Irina

και εγω οταν τα λεω στον δικο μου....διχνει νε με καταλαβενει...με ισιχαζει...αλλα οπος ειπες....τρομαζει....κ ας το κριβει...
δυστιχος δεν εχω αδερφια να με στιριξουν ....οποτε εισαι τιχερουλα... 
εγω παντος δεν παω σε γιατρους,,,,επιδις νομιζω 8α γινω πιο χαλια ..... δωσε λιγακι χρονο στον εαυτο σου...κ απλα σκεψου κ ζισε τα ομορφα πραματα που σου εδωσε η ζωη....

----------


## maria-

κι εγω πολλες φορες φοβαμαι...εχω διαφορες σκεψεις τις οποιες λογο και ηλικιας 24 ειμαι δεν θα επρεπε να εχω....αντι να χαιρομαι και να κανω βλακειες σκεφτομαι διαφορα..τον θανατο αρρωστειες οτι θελω να ζησω ...διαφορα γιατι...και με πιανει νευρικοτητα και πεφτω...ψυχολογικα...και ολα παλι μοιαζουν ιδια...ειναι χαζο στην ουσια υπαρχουν τοσα πολλα ομορφα πραγματα να κανεις...και ολμως...σκεφτεσαι πολλα... οπως ηρθε θα φυγει...χρονος χρειαζεται,ξεκαθαρισμα με τον ευατο σου και το μυαλο σου να παει αλλου...σε χαρουμενα πραγματα...ποιος μιλαει εεε??? εγω που σκεφτομαι τα ιδια...αλλα προσπαθω...και με την συζητηση που κανουμε ακομα περισσοτερο...τα φιλια μου!!!

----------


## ampisareti

Δεν μπορω να καταλβω ολο αυτο απο που προερχετε... απο πολυ αγχος? απο ανασφαλεια? δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως απο την μια στιγμη στην αλλη χανεσαι? τι να πω... ισως αν καταλαβαιναμε να μπορουσαμε να ηρεμησουμε...

----------


## impossible

Κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη νομιζω πως ολοι αυτοι οι φοβοι μας προερχονται απο την εντυπωση που εχουμε οτι μπορουμε να κανουμε τα παντα και να ελεγχουμε τα παντα (δε μιλω απο ιατρικη πλευρα, εκει δηλαδη που χρειαζεται φαρμακευτικη βοηθεια). Υπαρχουν πραγματα και καταστασεις που δεν μπορουμε να ελεγξουμε. Οταν το σκεφτουμε αυτο, νομιζω πως θα νιωσουμε καλυτερα ή τουλαχιστον να μη βρισκομαστε σε μια διαρκη αγχωδη κατασταση. Εγω καποτε ειχα συνεχως μια σκεψη που συνεχως με βασανιζε και πια ηταν? Οταν εφευγαν οι γονεις μου καποιο ταξιδι σκεφτομουν πως μπορει να παθουν κατι π.χ. ενα αυτοκινητιστικο δυστυχημα και να τους χασω, αυτη η σκεψη με βασανιζε συνεχως μεχρι να επιστρεψουν και αν αργουσαν εβαζα ολες τις τρελλες σκεψεις στο νου μου... Επισης οταν οδηγουσα σκεφτομουν οτι μπορει να σκοτωθω η να εχω ενα σοβαρο ατυχημα και να μεινω παραλυτος. Αλλα και στις δυο περιπτωσεις τι θα μπορουσα πραγματικα να κανω? Να μην αφησω τους γονεις μου να ταξιδεψουν ή να παψω εγω να οδηγω? Ετσι λοιπον πιστευω οτι αν μπορουσαμε να σκεφτουμε οτι υπαρχουν καποια πραγματα που οτι και να κανουμε δεν μπορουμε να τα ελεγξουμε, θα νιωθαμε καλυτερα και δεν θα μας διακατειχε αυτο το τρομερο αγχος το οποιο καταντα πολλες φορες να μας κανει να μην μπορουμε να απολαυσουμε τις ομορφες στιγμες της ζωης και τους ανθρωπους που βρισκονται διπλα μας. 
Ετσι λοιπον πιστευω οτι πρεπει να ζησουμε το σημερα και να αγαπησουμε τους ανθρωπους και τη φυση ΣΗΜΕΡΑ γιατι μονο αυτο ειναι δικο μας! Το χθες περασε, το σημερα ειναι δικο μας, το αυριο δε μας ανηκει!

----------


## ampisareti

Σημερα γιορταζει ο γιος μου!!!! σηκωθηκαμε μεσα στην χαρα... και εκει που τον ειχα αγκαλια τσακ πεφτω... νιωθω σφιξιμο και αισθανομαι πως τι χαιρομαι κατι θα γινει και ολα αυτα θα σταματησουν... ποσο τραγικο ειναι? χαλασα ολη την ημερα τους... και του αντρα μου και του γιου μου....

----------


## Irina

ox! :( 
k egw kanw tetia...alla epidi enio8a oti den me katalavenoun...stamatisa na tous ta lew...
apla ta krataw mesa mou...kai xaliemai moni mou :(

----------


## ampisareti

Τα πραγματα πανε απο το κακο στο χειροτερο... αρχισα να κοιμαμαι ολη μερα για να μην σκεφτομαι... θελω να παω σε ψυχολογο αλλα 50 ευρω δεν εχω ρε παιδια να δωσω.. σημερα θα παω στον γιατρο να μου γραψει μαγνητικη... ισως ετσι χαλαρωσω και περασω Πασχα.. αλλιως... ο αντρας μου πηρε αδεια γιατι νιωθω ανικανη να κρατησω το παιδι... φοβαμαι...

----------


## .lola.

ampisareti εχω παθει τα ιδια ,εχω ενα γιο 2.5 ετων και φετος ειμαι καπως καλυτερα υπηρξε ομως εποχη που ηταν αδυνατον να ειμαι μονη σπιτι μαζι του .μολις εμενα μονη με επιαναν ζαλαδες φοβομουν οτι θα λιποθυμισω ,οτι θα παθω ανακοπη κτλ και ετσι αναγκαζομουν ειμουν δεν ειμουν κουρασμενη εκενε δεν εκανε κρυο να το σερνω το καιμενο σε διφορα σπιτια γνωστων μου μεχρι να γυρισει ο αντρας μου αν δεν γινοταν αυτο την εβγαζα στο μπαλκονι εχω ισογειο ευτυχώς και πιστευα οτι αν παθω κατι καποιος θα με δει καμια δυο φορες χτυπησα σε ενα γειτονα με την προφαση οτι με επιασε ξαφνικη ζαλαδα ,τι να του πω ?? αστα εχω γινει ρεζιλη παμπολες φορες . δεν μπορω να ευχαριστηθώ το παιδι μου αυτο ειναι πραγματικη καταρα

----------


## ampisareti

Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα lola.... και εκεινα τι φταινε? θελουν να ειμαστε διπλα τους... 
πηγα στον γιατρο και δεν μου εγραψε μαγνητικη... μου ειπε πως αν μπω σε αυτην την διαδικασια θα τα κανω χειροτερα... ηδη νιωθω χειροτερα... και αν εχω αυτην την παθηση που φοβαμαι... πως μπορει και ειναι σιγουρος.... που δεν ειναι.. γιατι αυτο που φοβαμαι δεν μπορει να το καταλαβει παρα μονο με μαγνητικη... την ωρα που εφευγα απο εκει μου εξηγησε πως οι πιθανοτητες ειναι ενας στους 1000 κ εφυγα καπως ηρεμη απο εκει αλλα τωρα που το σκεφτομαι λεω και αμα το εχω απλα με αφηνουν να το παθω?
:(

----------


## dimitrios

υπαρχει και το Κέντρο Ψυχικής Υγείας της περιοχής σου. Πρόκειται για κέντρα που ανήκουν στο Εθνικό Σύστημα Υγείας και οι υπηρεσίες που παρέχονται από ψυχιάτρους, ψυχολόγους, κοινωνικούς λειτουργούς και άλλες ειδικότητες είναι δωρεάν.

----------


## ampisareti

Καλημερα! καλες γιορτες σε ολους! σε ευχαριστω dinitrios εψαξα και εμαθα και μετα τις γιορτες θα παω στο Κεντρο Ψυχικης Υγειας... εχει τρεις μερες τωρα που σκεφτομαι πως ο φοβος μου πως θα πεθανω ειναι προαισθημα και οτι δεν ειναι αγχος... σημερα λοιπον πηρα την μητερα μου να της πω αυτο που σκεφτομαι και πριν μιλησω μου λεει πως αισθανεται περιεργα βαρος στο στηθος κ τετοια, σκεφτομαι τελος θα μου συμβει κατι και το διαισθανεται.... σαν το εκλεισε παιδια νιωθω να χανομαι... οτι θα λιποθυμησω... νιωθω να βγαινει η ψυχη μου καψιμο σε ολο το σωμα στον σβερκο κ θολουρα... ειχα διπλα μου το μωρο οποτε και δεν μιλησα κ σε δευτερολεπτα επανηλθα..... να σας πω επισης οτι τρεις μερες τωρα δεν εχει φυγει αυτο το βαρος απο το στηθος και η αγωνια οτι κατι θα γινε,ι ξεκινησα εδω και 5 μερες θεραπεια με ladose... μηπως το γεγονος οι σκεφτομαι οτι αυτο ειναι προαισθημα με παραπεμπει σε αλλη ψυχικη ασθενεια εκτος απο την αγχωτικη διαταραχη?

----------


## γιώτα2

φόβος, πανικός , άγχος είναι αρκετά για να νιώθεις χάλια.Οσο για τις λυποθυμίες απο τέτοιου είδους διαταραχές, έχω πάρει μάστερ....κάνε την θεραπεία σου.

----------


## pana

> _Originally posted by ampisareti_
> Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα lola.... και εκεινα τι φταινε? θελουν να ειμαστε διπλα τους... 
> πηγα στον γιατρο και δεν μου εγραψε μαγνητικη... μου ειπε πως αν μπω σε αυτην την διαδικασια θα τα κανω χειροτερα... ηδη νιωθω χειροτερα... και αν εχω αυτην την παθηση που φοβαμαι... πως μπορει και ειναι σιγουρος.... που δεν ειναι.. γιατι αυτο που φοβαμαι δεν μπορει να το καταλαβει παρα μονο με μαγνητικη... την ωρα που εφευγα απο εκει μου εξηγησε πως οι πιθανοτητες ειναι ενας στους 1000 κ εφυγα καπως ηρεμη απο εκει αλλα τωρα που το σκεφτομαι λεω και αμα το εχω απλα με αφηνουν να το παθω?
> :(


και εγω ετσι ακριβως μονο φωναζα κοσμο σπιτι μονο τετε αισθανομουν ασφαλεια  
να σκεφρεσαι οτι ειναι ο φοβος σου αυτος και ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν θα σου συμβει
ψαξε λιγο στην περιοχη σου εχει δημοσια κεντρα και εγω σε δημοσιο παω

----------


## ampisareti

Γεια σας και παλι! λοιπον πηγα στον γιατρο και μου εγραψε ενα φαρμακο που η αληθεια ειναι οτι φοβαμαι να παρω γιατι οταν διαβασα για πιες περιπτωσεις συνιστατε το βρηκα υπερβολικο..... λεγετε adovia... το ξερετε? αν εει παρει κανενας θα μπορουσε να μου πει τι συμπτωματα ειχε και αν τον βοηθησε? ευχαριστω!

----------


## aeolus74

Την καλησπέρα μου.
Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε πολλά για το θέμα μιας που είναι τόσο βαθύ και μας αφορά όλους. Υπάρχει άραγε κάποιος που να μην φοβάται τον θάνατο? Μάλλον όχι κατά την άποψή μου.
Το ζήτημα είναι πώς θα μπορέσεις να ανακουφιστείς από τον έντονο φόβο που έχεις μέσα σου. Να ξέρεις κάτι, ότι ο φόβος του θανάτου ποτέ δεν πάυει να υπάρχει, αυτό που μπορεί να αλλάξει είναι ο τρόπος που διαχειριζόμαστε τον φόβο μας. Μερικούς ανθρώπους το άγχος του θανάτου τους βυθίζει και άλλους τους απογειώνει. Είναι στο χέρι σου και είμαι σίγουρος ότι μπορείς να το καταφέρεις. 

Συμβουλη: Μην περιμένεις από τον άντρα σου να σε ανακουφίσει γιατί ακόμα και να θέλει είναι μάλλον δεδομένο ότι δεν γνωρίζει τον τρόπο για να το κάνει. Επίσης μπορεί αυτό να είναι ένα μεγάλο βάρος στις πλάτες του που ίσως δεν αντέξει. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους φίλους. Απεύθύνσου σε έναν ειδικό και μην κολάς στο πόσες συνεδρίες θα κάνεις απλά αφέσου διότι ο στόχος σου - στον οποίο θα πρέπει να μείνεις συγκεντωμένη - είναι να αρχίσεις να ζείς και πάλι και μάλιστα καλύτερα απο πρίν. Το οφείλεις εξ\' άλλου στον εαυτό σου. 

Παλαιότερα είχα κι εγώ κρίσεις πανικού προερχόμενες από έντονο άγχος θανάτου. Όλα αυτά ξεκίνησαν από έναν θάνατο ενός συγκενούς προσώπου. Αφυπνήστικαν έτσι οι φόβοι μου.

Συμπτωματικά διαβάζω αυτή την περίοδο ένα βιβλίο που πραγματεύεται το ζήτημα αυτό και νομίζω ότι θα σε βοηθήσει. 
http://www.papasotiriou.gr/product.gbook.asp?pfid=1808628&amp;prid=1062862&am p;deid=0

----------


## ampisareti

Σε υχαριστω παρα πολυ για την απαντηση σου!!! μου φενεται ενδιαφερον το βιβλιο πραγματικα!!! θα το αγορασω!!! ξερω πως ισως κουρασω τους γυρω μου αλλα τους εχω αναγκη.....

----------


## weird

Αμπισαρετι...
όλοι μας μπορεί να πεθάνουμε ανά πάσα στιγμή.
Αυτό είναι ένα δεδομένο, δύσκολο, που καλούμαστε να αποδεχθούμε.
Ωστόσο, σε τι ωφελεί το να φοβάσαι την πιθανότητα αυτή?
Σε τίποτα.
Οσο κι αν φοβηθείς, ο θάνατος κάποια στιγμη, θα έρθει.
Μέχρι τότε, εσύ ίσως να έχεις περάσει όλη σου την ζωή, φοβούμενη.
Ενώ εάν δεν φοβάσαι, και πάλι θα έρθει, αλλά θα έχεις προλάβει να ζήσεις.

Πολλοί άνθρωποι, αρνούνται να πάρουν το δάνειο της ζωής, για να αποφύγουν το τίμημα του θανάτου.

Ετσι όμως, πληρώνουνε πρόωρα ένα τίμημα που δεν οφείλουν ακόμα...

Το καλύτερα που έχεις να κάνεις, είναι να ασχοληθείς με το χειροπιαστό παρόν.
Αν ήξερες, οτι σου μένει λίγος χρόνος, τι θα έκανες?
Φαντάζομαι, θα διάλεγες να κάνεις κάτι που είναι σημαντικό για σένα και όσους αγαπάς.
Καντο, μην περιμένεις...

Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ξέρουν οτι έχουν ειτζ ή καρκίνο και αυτό δεν τους στερεί την ομορφιά και την χαρά απο την ζωή τους.

Μην στερείς εσύ την ζωή σου απο εσένα, με σκέψεις για κάποιο επερχόμενο θάνατο που δεν μπορείς ούτε να ελέγξεις ούτε να σταματήσεις ούτε να ξέρεις ποτε θα είναι, και που οι σκέψεις σου ή οι φόβοι σου, δεν μπορούν να μεταβάλλουν.

Αφού λοιπον, όσο και να φοβάσαι, τον θάνατο δεν τον γλυτώνεις, κάνε τον φόβο σου κίντητρο για ζωή.

ΖΗΣΕ!

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΓΛΥΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΧΩ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΦΟΒΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙ 7 ΕΤΩΝ , ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ Ο ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΣ 
ΦΟΒΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝ ΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΣΥ..ΑΛΛΑ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΨΥΧΟΥΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΙΔΙΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΜΕΤΑ.ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΝ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ 
ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΑΥΥΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΟΛΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΟΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΒΓΕΙ ΑΨΟΓΕΣ ΕΓΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΤΥΡΡΑΝΙΕΜΑΙ.ΤΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ 2,5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΗ ΚΟΛΛΗΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ, ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΦΗΣΕ ΠΙΣΩ ΤΗΣ ΚΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 2 ΦΟΤΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΝΙΚΗΣΩ ΤΟ ΦΟΒΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΥΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΠΙΣΩ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΑΛΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΝΙΚΑ...ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ 1 ΜΗΝΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΑΘΑ ΕΓΩ ΣΥΓΧΩΡΕΘΗΚΕ ΜΙΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΗ ΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΣΑ 22 ΕΤΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΟΞΥ ΕΜΦΡΑΓΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΟΚΑΡΔΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ 10 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΕΝΝΑ ΤΗΣ.ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΕΠΑΘΑ ΣΟΚ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΤΡΕΧΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ..ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ.ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΟΤΙ Η ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΒΕΒΑΡΗΜΕΝΟ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ Η ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΡΙΒΕ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟΥΣ.ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΟΥΜΕ.ΓΙΆΥΤΟ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΠΗΓΕΝΕ ΚΑΝΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΡΕΤΗΤΕΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΓΟΥΝ ΟΛΕΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΑΡΕ ΤΗ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ-ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΗ.ΚΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΑ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ.

----------


## weird

Αυτή την ιστορία, την εμπνεύστηκα, διαβάζοντας την δική σου ιστορία.
Έτσι λοιπόν, σου την χαρίζω...



*ΤΟ ΚΑΣΤΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΦΡΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΘΑΝΑΤΟΥ.* 


Κάποτε, στα πολύ παλιά χρόνια, σε ένα μακρινό βασίλειο στα πέρατα του κόσμου, γεννήθηκε μια πριγκίπισσα. Ο Βασιλιάς και η Βασίλισσα της χώρας εκείνης, χάρηκαν τόσο με τον ερχομό του μωρού τους, που, σαν αυτό έγινε λίγων ημερών, διοργάνωσαν ένα μεγάλο χορό, για να μοιραστούν την χαρά τους με όλους τους υπηκόους τους. 
Οι ώρες, οι μέρες, οι νύχτες, οι μήνες και τα χρόνια, τα καλοκαίρια και οι χειμώνες, περνούσαν από το μακρινό βασίλειο και η μικρή πριγκίπισσα ολοένα άλλαζε, μεγάλωνε και άνθιζε σαν ένα σπάνιο λουλούδι. 
Κάποια στιγμή, η νεαρή κοπέλα, γνώρισε ένα Πρίγκιπα ενός γειτονικού βασιλείου που τον αγάπησε πολύ, κι εκείνος το ίδιο. Αποφάσισαν να ζήσουνε μαζί και απέκτησαν, τρία πριγκιπόπουλα μωρά, που γεννήθηκαν την ίδια ημέρα. Η πριγκίπισσα τα μεγάλωνε με πολλή χαρα.
Ώσπου ένα απόγευμα μιας καλοκαιρινής ώρας, η νεαρή κοπέλα, αποφάσισε να κάνει μια βόλτα στο μακρινό δάσος, που το χρώμα των δέντρων του πάντα την σαγήνευε. Περπατούσε χωμένη στα φυτά και το ψηλό χορτάρι, όταν ξαφνικά είδε μια φτωχοντυμένη γριά. Η γριούλα, της μίλησε ευγενικά και της ζήτησε να την αφήσει, αν θέλει, να κοιτάξει καλά μέσα στα μάτια της, έτσι θα μπορούσε να δει το μέλλον της και να της το πει. Έτσι και έγινε, η νεαρή πριγκίπισσα συμφώνησε αμέσως και σκύβοντας, άκουσε την γριούλα να της λέει \" Κάποτε θα εμφανιστεί ένας καβαλάρης ντυμένος στα μαύρα, τρομακτικά όμορφος, και θα σε πάρει μακριά από ότι αγαπάς. Θα σου πάρει τη ζωή. Το όνομά του, είναι Θάνατος.\" 
Στο άκουσμα αυτού, το φωτεινό πρόσωπο της πριγκίπισσας μεμιάς σκοτείνιασε. Τα λόγια αυτά την τρόμαξαν και μπήκαν πολύ βαθιά μέσα στην καρδιά της. Άρχισε να τρέχει κατατρομαγμένη πίσω στο βασίλειό της. Μα σαν έφτασε εκεί, σκέφτηκε ότι τούτο το κάστρο όπου ζούσε, δεν μπορούσε να την προστατέψει από τον μαύρο καβαλάρη, που έψαχνε να την βρει. Ο φόβος και η αγωνία ρίζωναν όλο και πιο βαθιά μέσα της. Τα μέχρι τότε ανάλαφρα και ανέμελα βράδια της, μετατράπηκαν σε δυσάρεστες νύχτες.
Έτσι μια μέρα, αποφάσισε να φύγει μακριά, όσο πιο μακριά μπορούσε, ώστε κανείς να μην ξέρει πού. Σκεφτόταν πολύ τα αγαπημένα της πρόσωπα και στεναχωριόταν για το πώς θα ένιωθαν αν ερχόταν ο μαύρος καβαλάρης να την πάρει. Έπρεπε να γλυτώσει. Είπε στον υπηρέτη της να την οδηγήσει σε ένα απόμακρο κάστρο στην πλαγιά του πιο ψηλού και μακρινού βουνού σε όλο το βασίλειό της. 
Ταξίδευσαν δύο μέρες και έφτασαν στο κάστρο εκείνο, που ήταν καλά οχυρωμένο. Το περιτριγύριζε ένα ψηλό τείχος και η πριγκίπισσα δεν μπορούσε να δει κάτι άλλο πέρα από αυτό αλλά και κανένας από τον έξω κόσμο δεν μπορούσε να την δει. Σφάλισε την βαριά πόρτα του παλιού κάστρου με ένα σίδερο και κλειδαμπάρωσε όλα τα παράθυρα. 
Το βράδυ, το πέρασε κάπως πιο ήρεμη, αφού ήξερε ότι ο μαύρος καβαλάρης δεν θα την έβρισκε έτσι εύκολα, τόσο οχυρωμένη που ήταν. Ο καιρός περνούσε και η πριγκίπισσα, παρά το ότι βρισκόταν μέσα στο κάστρο, ένιωθε όλο μεγαλύτερο φόβο και αγωνία. Έβγαινε στον κήπο μόνο τα βράδια, για να πάρει νερό από το πηγάδι και να μαζέψει μανιτάρια και διάφορους καρπούς των δέντρων και γρήγορα γρήγορα, τρύπωνε πάλι μέσα. 
Μετά, άρχιζε να βηματίζει πάνω κάτω το μακρύ, πέτρινο διάδρομο του κάστρου, ουρλιάζοντας, όλο πόνο και αγωνία \"Φρίκη! Θάνατος! Γιατί σε μένα? Γιατί!\". Τραβούσε τα μαλλιά της, έκλαιγε και όλο αναρωτιόταν γιατί, ελπίζοντας μέσα της, να μην τη βρει ποτέ ο μαύρος καβαλάρης. Καθώς η ώρες περνούσαν πλησίαζε η αυγή και ακούγοντας τα τιτιβίσματα των πουλιών, η πριγκίπισσα ηρεμούσε κάπως και έκλεινε τα βασανισμένα μάτια της για να κοιμηθεί. 
Ο ύπνος της ήταν ανήσυχος και την ημέρα, δεν έβγαινε έξω, αφού το άπλετο φως θα την έκανε ορατή στον μαύρο καβαλάρη, αν εκείνος έβρισκε κάποιον τρόπο, να φτάσει μέχρι εκεί. Τα λογής λογής πουλιά που πετούσαν γύρω τριγύρω από το κάστρο, άκουγαν τις δυνατές φωνές και τα δάκρυα της πριγκίπισσας και έτσι, ονόμασαν το απομονωμένο κάστρο, το κάστρο της φρίκης και του θανάτου. 
Το νέο κυκλοφόρησε σε ολόκληρη την χώρα, ώσπου ο θλιμμένος πρίγκιπας και τα μικρά τρία πριγκιπόπουλα, που είχανε μείνει στο βασίλειο στα πέρατα του κόσμου, έμαθαν για την αγαπημένη τους πριγκίπισσα και η καρδιά τους βάρυνε πολύ. Οι ώρες, οι μέρες, οι νύχτες, οι μήνες και τα χρόνια, τα καλοκαίρια και οι χειμώνες, περνούσαν αλλά η πριγκίπισσα, βυθισμένη όπως ήταν στην αγωνία της, δεν το καταλάβαινε. Κάποια στιγμή όμως, ένιωσε την μέση και τα κόκαλά της να πονάνε πολύ καθώς βημάτιζε πέρα δώθε και τότε, σκόνταψε πάνω στο σάλι που σκέπαζε έναν παλιό, σκονισμένο καθρέπτη και το τράβηξε. Καθάρισε τον καθρέπτη με το τριμμένο της ρούχο και κοίταξε μέσα του πολύ πολύ πολύ βαθιά. Ξαφνικά, τρόμος παρέλυσε όλο της το σώμα, καθώς τα καταγάλανα μάτια της, έμοιαζαν τώρα πολύ θαμπά. Έντονες ρυτίδες όργωναν το δέρμα της, που είχε χάσει το ροδαλό του χρώμα και είχε γίνει χλωμό. Τα πλούσια μαύρα μαλλιά της, είχαν εξαφανιστεί και λίγες μόνο γκριζόασπρες τρίχες είχαν μείνει επάνω στο κεφάλι της. Η πριγκίπισσα απομακρύνθηκε από τον καθρέπτη και σιγά σιγά, κατάλαβε, οτι είχε αρχίσει να μην αγωνιά πια. Δεν της είχε μείνει τίποτα από την παλιά φρέσκια ομορφιά της και την νιότη της. Κατάλαβε ότι είχε κουραστεί πια να κάθεται εκεί κλεισμένη και να αναρωτιέται γιατί, αφού εξάλλου, δεν είχε και πολλά να χάσει. Θέλησε να βγει έξω απο τον κήπο. Και έτσι έκανε. 
Με το που την χτύπησαν οι πρώτες ακτίνες του ήλιου, η παγωμένη από τον φόβο καρδιά της, ζεστάθηκε και άρχισε να χτυπά όσο πιο δυνατά μπορούσε, μέσα στο γερασμένο σώμα της. Ένιωσε τότε, τί ήταν αυτό που βαθιά μέσα της λαχταρούσε και ξεκίνησε με την ελπίδα να το συναντήσει. 
Όταν η άμαξα σταμάτησε μπροστά στο κάστρο που είχε γεννηθεί και που μέσα του ζούσαν οι αγαπημένοι της, κατέβηκε αργά αργά και έσκυψε για να φιλήσει το χώμα. Περπάτησε προς τον δρόμο που οδηγούσε μπροστά στην είσοδό του, ενώ μύριζε τα τριαντάφυλλα, απόλαυσε το τραγούδι των αηδονιών, δροσίστηκε με το νερό του μικρού ρυακιού που ήταν εκεί δίπλα και έξαφνα, μια ζεστασιά την πλημμύρισε. Έκλαψε τότε με δάκρυα χαράς και νοσταλγίας σκεφτόμενη πόσα είχε στερηθεί, όλα αυτά τα χρόνια της αγωνίας της, που τα πέρασε μέσα στο κάστρο της φρίκης και του θανάτου. 
Πόσο μικρές ήταν οι μέρες, σκοτεινές οι νύχτες της και πόσο τεράστια της φαινόταν τώρα αυτή η στιγμή. Ξαφνικά, η στιγμή αυτή, άρχισε να γίνεται όλο και πιο μεγάλη, μέχρι που έγινε όλη της η ζωή και όλες οι άλλες στιγμές φαινόντουσαν ασήμαντες μπροστά της. Η γερασμένη πια πριγκίπισσα, για πρώτη φορά μετά απο πολύ πολυ πολύ καιρό, χαμογέλασε και ένιωσε ευτυχισμένη. Συνέχισε στον δρόμο για το κάστρο της, λάμποντας απο χαρά και ευτυχία. Ο Πρίγκιπας και τα πριγκιπόπουλα, που τώρα πια είχαν μεγαλώσει και είχανε γίνει άντρες ολόκληροι, την αναγνώρισαν αμέσως, παρά την αλλαγμένη και γερασμένη όψη της αλλά και εκείνη τους αναγνώρισε το ίδιο εύκολα. 
Έπεσαν αμέσως ο ένας στην αγκαλιά του άλλου, κλαίγοντας σπαρακτικά από την λαχτάρα και την ευγνωμοσύνη που επιτέλους, ξανασυναντήθηκαν. Αυτή η στιγμή, φάνηκε σε όλους τους πολύ πολύ πολύ μεγάλη, σχεδόν ατελείωτη. 
Λίγο αργότερα, η πριγκίπισσα σήκωσε το βλέμμα, κοίταξε τον Ήλιο και σκέφτηκε \" Τώρα πια, βρήκα αυτό που λαχταρούσα και μου φτάνει. Δεν ελπίζω σε τίποτε άλλο και δεν φοβάμαι τίποτα άλλο\". Τότε, ο μαύρος καβαλάρης εμφανίστηκε έξαφνα από το πουθενά, μπροστά στην πριγκίπισσα, και εκείνη κοίταξε το τρομακτικά όμορφο και παγερό του πρόσωπο, του χαμογέλασε και ανέβηκε στο άλογό μαζί του. 
Οι αγαπημένοι της, ποτέ δεν ξέχασαν το χαμόγελό της, και, αφού την αποχαιρέτισαν, το κράτησαν για πάντα, μέσα στην καρδιά τους.

----------


## ampisareti

Πραγματικα ανατριχιασα, σε ευχαριστω που μπηκες στον κοπο να μου δειξεις αυτην την ιστορια!! ποσα χανουμε αραγε φοβουμενοι μην χαθουμε? θα ηθελα παρα πολυ να χαμογελασω να νιωσω ζεστασια και ηρεμια!! να παρω το παιδι μου αγκαλια και να μην φοβαμαι πως η στιγμη θα χαθει και ετσι αυτη η αγκαλια να χανει την ζεστασια της!!
Πραγματικα θα μπενω και θα την διαβαζω καθε φορα που θα αισθανομαι φοβο, με εκανε να χαθω στην ιστορια της! Σε ευχαριστω πολυ weird!
Mariavas πριν δυο χρονια ειχα υποβληθει σε εξετασεις, ο γιατρος μου δεν δεχεται να μου κανει εξετασεις που τις βρισκει παραλογες γιατι λεει απλα θα με βοηθησει να βυθιστω στον φοβο μου.... Τα παιδια μας ειναι οι πριγκιπες!Για αυτα και μονο πρεπει να το πολεμησουμε!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by ampisareti_
> Πραγματικα ανατριχιασα, σε ευχαριστω που μπηκες στον κοπο να μου δειξεις αυτην την ιστορια!! ποσα χανουμε αραγε φοβουμενοι μην χαθουμε? θα ηθελα παρα πολυ να χαμογελασω να νιωσω ζεστασια και ηρεμια!! να παρω το παιδι μου αγκαλια και να μην φοβαμαι πως η στιγμη θα χαθει και ετσι αυτη η αγκαλια να χανει την ζεστασια της!!
> Πραγματικα θα μπενω και θα την διαβαζω καθε φορα που θα αισθανομαι φοβο, με εκανε να χαθω στην ιστορια της! Σε ευχαριστω πολυ weird!
> Mariavas πριν δυο χρονια ειχα υποβληθει σε εξετασεις, ο γιατρος μου δεν δεχεται να μου κανει εξετασεις που τις βρισκει παραλογες γιατι λεει απλα θα με βοηθησει να βυθιστω στον φοβο μου.... Τα παιδια μας ειναι οι πριγκιπες!Για αυτα και μονο πρεπει να το πολεμησουμε!


Γλυκιά μου, αν δεν ήσουν εσύ δεν θα την είχα γράψει αυτή την ιστορία, αλήθεια στο λέω..

Ναι, χάρισε στα παιδιά σου κάθε σου στιγμούλα, όπως και σε όλους όσους αγαπάς.
Μην αναβάλλεις ποτέ για αύριο, κάτι που μπορείς να κάνεις σήμερα.
Εσύ κρατάς τα κλειδιά του εσωτερικού σου κάστρου της φρικης και του θανάτου, εσύ μπήκες εκεί, εσύ μπορείς να βγεις απο αυτή την αόρατη φυλακή της αγωνίας.
Ετσι, θα είσαι πιο πολύ δοσμένη στο παρόν και στους δικούς σου ανθρώπους.

Χαίρομαι που σε άγγιξε η ιστορία.

:)))

----------


## debbykalp

Διαβάζοντας το πρόβλημα σου, νιώθω λες και βλέπω τον εαυτό μου, το δικό μου ακριβώς πρόβλημα. Περνάω τα ίδια ακριβώς αυτόν τον καιρό. Είχα λιποθυμήσει τον Αύγουστο 2013 και από τότε φοβάμαι συνέχεια. Στην αρχή ήμουν χάλια, φοβόμουν να κάνω μπάνιο, να βγω, να φάω, να καπνίσω, να σηκωθώ γενικώς από το κρεβάτι. Όμως από τον Οκτώβριο μέχρι τον Ιανουάριο ήμουν αρκετά καλύτερα. Έβγαινα, και άρχισα να καπνίζω και πάλι ( όχι όμως τον καφέ ). Ώσπου στα μέσα Ιανουαρίου είχα ένα τρομερό πονόδοντο και πήρα ένα Lonarid συν την αντιβίωση που έπαιρνα. Μετά από κάνα 10λεπτο πήρα ένα ακόμη Lonarid, ώσπου άρχισα να μην αισθάνομαι καλά ( ίσως ήταν φόβος ίσως όχι ) και από τότε μέχρι τώρα δεν μπορώ να συνέλθω. Μέχρι και από ένα μήνα πριν μια ήμουν καλά, μια όχι. Μια μέρα που με έπιασε κρίση πανικού, η γιατρός λέει πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να επισκεφθώ έναν ψυχίατρο. Πήγα στο νοσοκομείο γιατί δεν έχω την οικονομική άνεση να πάω σε κάποιον έξω. Μου είπε να ξεκινήσω θεραπεία με Ladose και να τον ξανά επισκεφθώ σε 25μέρες. Όμως δεν πήγα, γιατί στην 15μέρα περίπου της θεραπείας, και ενώ είχα βγει έξω με την μητέρα μου με έπιασε ταχυπαλμία και τρόμος, σε σημείο να λιποθυμήσω από τον φόβο. Από τότε δεν ξανά βγήκα έξω ( έχει 4 εβδομάδες ακριβώς ), φοβάμαι να μείνω μόνη μου και έχω δύο παιδιά ( 8χρονών και 6χρονών ) και είμαι μόνη στο σπίτι. Ο μικρός έχει χάσει πολλές μέρες στο σχολείο και αυτό εξαιτίας μου. Έχει 1εβδομάδα που ήρθε να με βοηθήσει λίγο η μητέρα μου αλλά δεν μπορεί να μείνει για πολύ. Μου είπε να πάμε στον ψυχίατρο και πάλι και να προσπαθήσω όσο μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω γιατί έχω τα παιδιά. Δεν ξέρει όμως ότι δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να ξεπεραστεί. Ακόμη δεν έχω βγει, μα πρέπει. Έχω κουραστεί μένοντας σπίτι, μα φοβάμαι να βγω. Θα μπορέσω ποτέ να το ξεπεράσω? Νιώθω να αρχίζω να τρελαίνομαι, αφού κάθομαι και λέω ή σε τρελοκομείο θα καταλήξω ή σε τάφο. Δεν αντέχω. Άλλες φορές λέω θα τα καταφέρω, ότι θέλω να ξανά ζήσω όπως πριν ( βγαίνοντας έξω χωρίς φόβο, να ξεκινήσω πάλι το κάπνισμα, να πιω μία στο τόσο κάνα ποτήρι κρασί, να ..να .. να ) και άλλες φορές νιώθω τόσο αδύναμη και φοβισμένη και χωρίς ελπίδα. Τι πρέπει να κάνω????? Ειλικρινά δεν αντέχετε άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση.

----------


## Dm89

Ποσό καιρό πήρες το ladose και μετά από ποσό καιρό μετά την διακοπη εμφανίστηκαν ξανά τα προβλήματα;;

----------


## Kiss

Δεν νομιζω να σου απαντησει το θεμα εχει γραφτει απο το 2010

----------


## Dm89

Χαχαχαχχα δικαιο έχεις βρε kiss από το αγχος μου δεν βλεπω μπροστά μου

----------


## Kiss

Χαχα το παθαινωωωωω και εγω

----------


## Nikolas73

Δεν θα πεθάνεις. Καταλαβαίνω τη νοσοφοβια ειδικά αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα υγείας. Αλλά για το θάνατο, δεν υπάρχει λόγος. Κλείνουν τα μάτια και τέλος. Το τί θα απογινουν οι άλλοι δεν μας αφορά πλέον, δεν θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι. Όποτε ας απολαύσουμε τώρα την παρέα με τα αγαπημένα μας πρόσωπα και ότι άλλο μας αρέσει. Μην φοβάσαι

----------

